# mas - prononciation



## merquiades

Bonjour,
J'ai une question assez facile pour vous.  Comment prononcez-vous le mot "mas" (maison rurale, ferme)?   /ma/ ou /mas/? 
Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

/mas/


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça dépend des régions ; moi je prononce [mɑ].


----------



## merquiades

D'accord. Merci à tous les deux.  J'en déduis qu'on peut prononcer ce qu'on veut. 

Je disais toujours /ma/, et après j'ai commencé à entendre /mas/ et j'avais des doutes.

Salutations!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Le nord de la France et la Suisse semble-t-il prononcent plutôt ma alors que le sud de la France prononce plutôt mas.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Effectivement, Lacuzon.
Je dirais même plus : on *ne dit pas* _mas _dans le Nord  C'est pas un mot de là-_haut_.


----------



## merquiades

Oui, ce n'est pas un mot du nord mais quand on parle des _mas_ du sud il faut bien utiliser le terme.  On dirait pas une ferme provençale.  Tu es du sud, Atcheque?


----------



## atcheque

Je suis du Nord mais avec une grand famille jusqu'au Sud 
Avec mes amis, si je dis que je vais passer mes vacances dans _un mas_ chez des cousins, je vais susciter des interrogations.
_maison / ferme / __villa __provençale _ cela sera mieux adapté


----------



## CapnPrep

merquiades said:


> /ma/ ou /mas/?


Personne n'a la voyelle [ɑ], c.-à-d. [mɑ] ou [mɑːs] ?

Et acceptez-vous _une mas_, au féminin ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

CapnPrep said:


> Personne n'a la voyelle [ɑ], c.-à-d. [mɑ] ou [mɑːs] ?


[mɑ] pour moi en effet.


----------



## Lacuzon

CapnPrep said:


> Et acceptez-vous _une mas_, au féminin ?



Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais entendu ce mot au féminin.


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> [mɑ] pour moi en effet.


Autant et au temps pour moi.

Quant au féminin, je ne l'ai jamais entendu non plus.


----------



## Nanon

CapnPrep said:


> Personne n'a la voyelle [ɑ], c.-à-d. [mɑ] ou [mɑːs] ?


Cette opposition est neutralisée en français méridional. Pour le Nord, c'est pratiquement un emprunt... L'homophonie avec _mât _n'est pas exclue, mais je ne trouverais pas ce mot provençal du tout.


CapnPrep said:


> Et acceptez-vous _une mas_, au féminin ?


Étymologiquement, cela ferait sens, mais... non.



atcheque said:


> Avec mes amis, si je dis que je vais passer mes vacances dans _un mas_ chez des cousins, je vais susciter des interrogations.


Bien d'accord avec toi, ça fait un peu snob, surtout si tu parles d'un mas dans le Luberon... 
Aujourd'hui, le mas, pourtant rural à l'origine, est devenu aussi bourgeois qu'une _bastide _(je parle de la région aixoise où j'ai grandi).


----------



## Lacuzon

Nanon, je ne pense pas que ce mot soit réservé au sud, je dirais plutôt que sa prononciation dans le nord de la France a évoluée en mai ou mé.

À titre d'exemple, il existe 3 toponymes le Mée en Seine-et-Marne : à Lumigny, à La Chapelle-Rablais et au Mée-sur-Seine. Et il existe deux Le May en Maine-et-Loire : Le May-sur-Èvre et le May.


----------



## Nanon

Lacuzon said:


> je ne pense pas que ce mot soit réservé au sud


Sous la forme _mas _en français contemporain, je dirais si, quand même... Un *mas lorrain ou un *mas breton, je ne pense pas que ça se dise, sauf ironiquement.

La même origine a également donné _masure_, dont l'usage n'est effectivement pas réservé au Sud... mais on ne parle plus du tout du même statut social .


----------



## Lacuzon

Je voulais dire : je ne pense pas que ce mot n'ait existé que dans le sud et donc qu'il ait été importé récemment du sud.


----------



## CapnPrep

Nanon said:


> La même origine a également donné _masure_, dont l'usage n'est effectivement pas réservé au Sud... mais on ne parle plus du tout du même statut social .


Le cognat direct, réemprunté au latin, est _manse_ (s.m. ou s.f.). La forme populaire, comme l'a dit Lacuzon, était _mes_/_meis_/_mez_/etc. Sinon il y a deux autres formes suffixées, d'usage régional : _maset_ et _mazot_/_mazeau_.


----------



## merquiades

CapnPrep said:


> Personne n'a la voyelle [ɑ], c.-à-d. [mɑ] ou [mɑːs] ?
> 
> Et acceptez-vous _une mas_, au féminin ?



Oui, d'accord, c'est plutôt [mɑ], mais je ne voulais savoir que si le "s" était prononcé.



			
				Nanon said:
			
		

> Bien d'accord avec toi, ça fait un peu snob, surtout si tu parles d'un mas dans le Luberon...
> Aujourd'hui, le mas, pourtant rural à l'origine, est devenu aussi bourgeois qu'une bastide (je parle de la région aixoise où j'ai grandi).



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Nanon.  Le mas est devenu pour certains ce qui le datcha pour d'autres.  C'était par ailleurs dans ce milieu bourgeois qui passe l'été dans le Lubéron que j'ai entendu pour la première fois la prononciation "mâss".


----------



## CapnPrep

merquiades said:


> Oui, d'accord, c'est plutôt [mɑ], mais je ne voulais savoir que si le "s" était prononcé.


Au lieu de faire un sondage simple qui ne fait que confirmer ce qu'on trouvera dans n'importe quel dictionnaire (à commencer par celui de WR ), on peut poser des questions plus détaillées, par ex. :

Y a-t-il quelqu'un parmi vous qui prononce _un ma_ au singulier, mais _des mas_ au pluriel ? Comme pour _os_ ou, pour certains locuteurs, _ananas_.


----------



## merquiades

CapnPrep said:


> Au lieu de faire un sondage simple qui ne fait que confirmer ce qu'on trouvera dans n'importe quel dictionnaire (à commencer par celui de WR ), on peut poser des questions plus détaillées, par ex. :
> 
> Y a-t-il quelqu'un parmi vous qui prononce _un ma_ au singulier, mais _des mas_ au pluriel ? Comme pour _os_ ou, pour certains locuteurs, _ananas_.




Je sais bien que les dictionnaires mettent les deux prononciations mais je ne m'y fie jamais.  Souvent je ne suis pas d'accord.  Tout simplement je voulais avoir une confirmation et savoir laquelle était la plus courante. Comme d'habitude j'ai eu la réponse.  Un grand merci à tout le monde.

Ta question semble intéressante. On verra s'il y en a qui font cette différence entre le singulier et le pluriel.


----------



## CapnPrep

merquiades said:


> Tout simplement je voulais avoir une confirmation et savoir laquelle était la plus courante. Comme d'habitude j'ai eu la réponse.


Alors, laquelle est la plus courante ?


----------



## Nanon

CapnPrep said:


> Y a-t-il quelqu'un parmi vous qui prononce _un ma_ au singulier, mais _des mas_ au pluriel ?



Pas moi en tout... cas. _Un mas, des mas, un jas, des jas..._ c'est toujours .


----------

